# cool tube duct hook up question



## Smokey Mcpotster (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm not sure if this should be in DIY or Grow room setup and design. I am going to hook up my 6" cool tube to my fan. I dont have much extra room in my grow room, so I will need to put a 90 degree elbow on each end of the cool tube. One end will have the carbon scrubber attached. The other end will go out a side wall of my grow room. I'm using standard sheet metal corners, the ones that adjust by sliding the parts. You can go from straight to 90 degrees. I also have the semi rigid duct. It comes in a 30" piece that expands out to 8'.  

I have about 4' of room for light movement. When I move the light the angle of the duct will need to change to keep it lined up with the hole in the side wall leading to the fan. Do I secure the corner to the light with a 8" hose clamp tight, letting the joint of the angle to slide, keeping the duct inline with the wall? 

Also with the semi rigid duct will it expand and collapse easy enough for me to move it around for the plants to have room to grow? 
Just trying to picture how this will work before I drill holes and mount the duct. I was going to put it in the upper middle of the wall. Will that get in the way of the plants? (seems like it would ) should I  exit the room near the top and adjust the duct as needed during growing??

Thanks for the help as always.


----------



## stas (Jul 5, 2009)

im interested in when you start drilling holes for the ducting. i right now wanna build a cool tude for my light and have the ballast out of the room since that creates a lot of heat. But i do not have that much room for ducting to be going through the room since i don't really want to make my grow spot even smaller. I to only had a 4' room but now just actually moved it up another foot so its now 5' by 4'. But without the ballast in there and hopefully a cool tube set up i will have even more room for my plants to grow. 

But i hope you figure out how you exactly want to put the ducting in.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Jul 5, 2009)

Stas, After smoking a bit I sat back and tried to visualize how it will work. I am going to see if someone disagrees but I think it HAS to go out of the top. The light itself needs 8" or so of room at the top. The top rear corner will have to be the spot.   It will come into the room and angle down to the light. 

If my plants hit the ceiling, I'll be happy as hell. Since the plants will have to be LST'd or some other means of restricting height, the plants won't get that high. I will have to see how I can make the semi rigid duct bend enough to handle the adjustment during growing.


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't fully pic the room, but have worked with all the equipment listed.  

The semi-rigid ducting will move abouts if you work it, but will require your effort to bend & rebend.  It also transfers quite a bit of heat through it's side walls... back into the room through radiation.  I would recommend using the insulated tubing you can get in the boxes at lowes/hd.  This will keep less heat from radiating back into the room & offer a little more flexibility, though it is heavier.

The 90d joints, at least the ones i've used, require quite a bit of effort to twist around.  I had a heck of a time getting it from straight to 90, so doubt this item will move at all for you w raising/lowering.  This goes back to rec of flexi tubing.

Would also suggest getting the packaging shrink wrap that comes in hand rolls from either u-haul or walmart.  This stuff is about 6" wide & works great to close off the connections... with several layers, becomes pretty close to air tight.  Can also compress the insulated the tubing with this stuff (wrap the tube tight) & make it a little more rigid  for the straight runs.

Hope this helps a little.  Best brah.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Jul 10, 2009)

thanks Bob. I have a small room 3x3x6'. I only have 2-3 feet of duct to get out of the room. I'm going to hook up the one I have now but if I have problems I'm going to check into the insulated duct work. The only way I can see to avoid the corners is to put my light at an angle from corner to corner in the room. I will have to look into that.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Jul 12, 2009)

Well that semi rigid duct and 90 degree corners pissed me off. LOL
You were right Bob, trying to get the corners on the cool tube and going around the cord. BLEH!!!. Thanks for the help as always. Off to get the RIGHT stuff. I am going to use the semi rigid for the outside, I have to hide the duct work coming out of the room inside a box. So I will connect the semi rigid to the fan from the outside wall of the room.


----------

